
Jsonbox.io – A Free HTTP Based JSON Storage - vasanthv
https://jsonbox.io
======
bureaucrat
I’ve always had concerns about exposing MongoDB ObjectID to users.

Is it safe?

~~~
vasanthv
Why is it not safe?

------
GrumpyNl
Why would you wanna store your data on an unknown source?

